

The equivalent of “It’s all Greek to me” in 30 other languages - benbreen
http://knowmore.washingtonpost.com/2015/03/25/the-equivalent-of-its-all-greek-to-me-in-30-other-languages/

======
chocksy
Yep we say "Da ce esti turc?" => "Are you turkish?" when we try to say that
expression. (Romanian)

------
nova
In Spain is "Chinese", not "Greek".

------
kordless
Wait, 'chicken intestines'?

